# Am I right to fear the machine polisher?



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm very tempted to order a DA for my car (a Carbon Black BMW). I've only ever done hand polishing and due to the hard paint, it's near impossible to make great progress with this method.

The main issues with the paint are a number of random deep scratches and some light swirling etc.

I've read stories about people burning through the clear coat with polishing machines, though I understand this is far more likely with careless use of a rotary polisher rather than a DA. I'm also concerned how easily buffer trails are inflicted, and then how hard they are to remove?

I have read the DA guide on here and it answered many questions, but I still have reservations.

Bearing in mind the paint type, what's the best "starter kit" available on somewhere like CYC, any suggestions? I have no clue where to start with suitable compounds etc, but Menzerna seem appropriate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

The best explanation I know, simple and informative, just work through his series.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I'm still a novice, followed Junkman's suggestions; Meguiar's 105 and 205, and 2 orange, 2 white Hex-Logic pads with my Clas-Ohlson DA.

Give it a go is what I'd say, it takes much longer to do serious damage than you probably think - the noise and the effort on your shoulders will do you in long before you burn through the paint if you're new to it :lol:

Most on here suggest starting on a scrap panel (or a beaten up car you're not too bothered about) before venturing onto your pride and joy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It is absolutely sensible to have a healthy respect for machining. Complacency is what costs most

You wont burn through with a random orbital machine. When most say burn through, they actually mean strike through. Burn through is over heating an isolated spot on the paint. a strike though is removing more clear than you have to play with. the latter you can absolutely do with a random orbital. 

You wont leave "buffer trails" or holograms with a random orbital machine, it doesn't move an abrasive round in the correct manor. But you can leave marring and or striping which is very very easily removed. In fact, if you are compounding you can expect to leave some marring and or striping, don't panic as you will be following with finishing sets anyway

Some will tell you it is impossible to damage with a basic machine, others its totally safe. But they never offer financial support if proven wrong 


With all that said, if you are of sound mind, have common sense and understand the basic mechanics of what you are doing you should achieve an awful lot to be proud of so take your time and try to have fun, thats the most important thing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you fear the polishing machine then it will be your arch enemy. practice is key and so is gaining knowledge of it's uses. :buffer:


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Have seen Jons YouTube video, "Forensic Detailing" I like you was concerned to "go to the next level" but I read and watched all I could and went for the leap!
I went for the recommended machine, product and pads and boy is it good! I have no regrets and working on a panel at a time, keep it slow, simple and the results are on another level, I'm sure there is a name for a person who makes the leap? But the finish is obscene!

Jon keeps it real and he is my go to reference, he has been very consistent and replies on you tube to any questions you may have from his videos, here's the link if you haven't already seen it.






Good luck, here to help if I can from a fellow newbie!


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys.



acprc said:


> The best explanation I know, simple and informative, just work through his series.


Currently watching this and enjoying it so far. M105 and M205 look like suitable polishes for what I'm trying to achieve, along with the hexlogic orange and white pads.

Would you all agree the DAS6 Pro is worth the money over the normal DAS6, even for a beginner?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I started with the DAS 6 , very quickly moved to DAS 6 pro , smoother machine to use , extra power makes life easier , less stalling off the pad at lower speed even using it correctly.
mac


----------



## Tomsdad (Apr 25, 2017)

Like you I was very apprehensive. Like you I watched the junkman vids. 
I bought a kit from " cleanyourcar.co.uk" which was the das6 polisher m105 and 205 with hex orange and white pads. 
Slow process took 3 hours to do boot lid. But wow!!
With patience all the scratches came out and it left a better than showroom panel
Go for it


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, I have a DAS6 Pro on the way with the orange and white hexlogics and M105 and 205.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sometimes it is helpful to put the risks into context. Yes is it possible to damage the paint with a DA but the risks of damaging your car simply by driving it are vastly higher. Yet will still drive our cars. 

Rush the process or abuse the tools and unintended consequences can easily occur. Take your time, don't aim for perfection and you will be fine.....probably...


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally had a go today, everything went fine, my boot that was covered in swirls and random scratches is now 99% perfect. The Junkman's videos were very helpful but for the most part it was common sense as you'd expect.

Very pleased!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Arch Enemy said:


> Finally had a go today, everything went fine, my boot that was covered in swirls and random scratches is now 99% perfect. The Junkman's videos were very helpful but for the most part it was common sense as you'd expect.
> 
> Very pleased!


And I'm very pleased for you, well done. The polishing machine won't be your Arch Enemy now


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Still getting on well! :buffer:

Just a quick question - is it worth me swapping to Scholl S20 Black, or will the M105/205 combo do the job? If I went S20, what pad?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

This video should assist:


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

I've just watched that, funnily enough, and it's what made me think S20 might be a good idea. However, I have M105 and M205 now and they've done a great job so far!


----------

